# Teal....



## tikka20 (Sep 1, 2015)

Saw two buzz a hole scouting this evening. Hopefully some will show up Sep 12. Anyone else seeing any yet?


----------



## ToothHunter37 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been looking around a good bit and haven't seen a one. Seen a few geese but thats about it...
I am new to the area so still trying to dial it in


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 1, 2015)

I did some scouting this weekend and didn't see any teal just some woodies, a group of 6 or 8 bigger UFO ducks at a distance and geese.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 1, 2015)

There's not any teal, you guys just as well stay home. Don't even look for them.


----------



## bakershaker21 (Sep 1, 2015)

I work out on the water everyday, a few teal are showing up in central ga/al in the last couple weeks


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Sep 2, 2015)

I was on my private farm pond this afternoon and I had about 30 blue-wings come in and try to land!  This is the first group that I have ever seen at this pond.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 2, 2015)

Seeing a decent number up here, but not teal season


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 3, 2015)

too early to scout for teal.


----------



## tikka20 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeing more show up in south Ga. Sure hope they will stick around. 9 more lonnnng days to find out.


----------



## dbean43 (Sep 3, 2015)

I've heard some big groups are in the area. Gonna get out this weekend and try and get a look at them myself.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 3, 2015)

You may as well go on the Friday before the opener to scout teal.  If you find them tomorrow, I can almost guarantee they will be gone by the opener.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2015)

I was in the river last weekend. Saw a bunch of big gators and that is all.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 4, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I was in the river last weekend. Saw a bunch of big gators and that is all.



How many and where? We have a tag for yalls zone


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2015)

I haven't seen any yet, but my teal tags came in yesterday, so I am sure things will improve!


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 4, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I was in the river last weekend. Saw a bunch of big gators and that is all.


Killer you need to call me with a location on those "big gators" I'm still carrying a tag for zone 8


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 5, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Killer you need to call me with a location on those "big gators" I'm still carrying a tag for zone 8



I asked first lol!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 5, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I asked first lol!


Y'all can call there are enough for everbody


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 5, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I asked first lol!



Hey I'm all for uniting forces, I've been having trouble getting some help in the boat...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 6, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Hey I'm all for uniting forces, I've been having trouble getting some help in the boat...



Haha just let me know!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 10, 2015)

Any new reports? No SPOT naming just if you are seeing any in General.


----------



## tikka20 (Sep 10, 2015)

Scouting in the a.m


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 10, 2015)

tikka20 said:


> Scouting in the a.m



I am going to tomorrow around lunch


----------



## andyparm (Sep 10, 2015)

Went a few days ago saw one...and it was not a teal. Going tomorrow at some point to take a look at some new water. Haven't tried the early teal in a few years so hopefully a few show


----------



## dbean43 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rnelson: I'm still fairly new, just a few yrs in. Will u see them just as good around lunch as u could at first light? I'm all for sleeping in a bit if I don't need to be there at first light.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 10, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Rnelson: I'm still fairly new, just a few yrs in. Will u see them just as good around lunch as u could at first light? I'm all for sleeping in a bit if I don't need to be there at first light.



Man early teal is like a mystery to me. I don't think we neccessarily have the best habitat for them right where i am at. It seems those south GA farm ponds that are low are the ticket. With that being said if you find them in a feeding area in the middle of the day, i feel there is a strong chance (unless they push out) that they will be back in that feeding area the next day. The reason i am waiting until lunch is because i have to work until then.


----------



## dbean43 (Sep 10, 2015)

Good deal thanks buddy.


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Sep 10, 2015)

From the little experience I have with teal, it seems they prefer sand or dirt next to water. For example, when a lake or pond is down a few feet, the seem to prefer standing in the bare areas next to the waters edge rather than floating. The only time I have ever seen teal on one of the local ponds I hunt is when we had a dry year and it was down about 8 feet. They actually went to roost on the sandy dirt.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 11, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Rnelson: I'm still fairly new, just a few yrs in. Will u see them just as good around lunch as u could at first light? I'm all for sleeping in a bit if I don't need to be there at first light.



Get out there at daylight and see where they are going down to feed instead of jumping them.


----------



## tikka20 (Sep 11, 2015)

They are in South Ga today. Had several large groups this morning buzz and circle pond. Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.


----------



## dbean43 (Sep 11, 2015)

Well no luck here. looks like I'll be bow hunting instead... good luck to yall that found um!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 11, 2015)

tikka20 said:


> They are in South Ga today. Had several large groups this morning buzz and circle pond. Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.



Yall always get them down there. Good for you man. I hope you kill em all.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 11, 2015)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Get out there at daylight and see where they are going down to feed instead of jumping them.



Or scout properly during the day with binos and spotting scopes instead of the ole flush em up method.


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 11, 2015)

We have to wait another wk in Florida but good luck to yall in Ga that's getting after them tomorrow !!!!


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 11, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Or scout properly during the day with binos and spotting scopes instead of the ole flush em up method.



Yeah I just like to watch them work also here South those little things can be almost impossible to spot with pads and other vegetation this early in the year.


----------



## tikka20 (Sep 11, 2015)

This is my first year trying the early season. Supposed to rain tomorrow morning not sure how that will affect them


----------

